# TERRIBLE Noise Problem??



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

My 811 has scared the foo foo out of me - especially the first time this happened - with NO warning I will lose the Sound Track that should be playing and it is replaced with a LOUD mini-high pitched jack hammer sound. In the past month it has now happened 4-5 times. I switch to another channel and then switch back and it is gone. Today it was preceded by picture break up [pixellization]. 

Michael


----------



## chc59 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have had a similar problem. Also, sometimes I get a hum, like a 60 cycle hum. Othertimes, the audio goes blank. Happens occasionally, without warning. Switch and comeback, gone. My memory is that it usually happens on TNT-HD.
Joe


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Was it on ABC? I've heard that sound using my tv's tuner but only on local ABC


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I have my TV Set Audio OFF; I run the Audio signal through a A/V Receiver. This happens on more than one channel for me - last time was during ESPN Sunday Night Game. I also get random break up of my picture ----------- wish I could have afforded to stay with Comcast - never had these problems with them + I could understand what their employees were saying when I had to call them. Tied into at least 2 years more of an inferior product - what can I say..........but


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

This started with the 2.89 software.


NightRyder


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Found the thread I was looking for.. yes I am a newbie here. However, I have had my 811 for a couple years now. Lately, the audio problem has been driving me crazy! Last night while tivoing Heroes, around 42 minutes into it, the audio all of a sudden becomes slow-motion audio. I couldn't fix this problem, since I was away from my house. Thankfully, I backup record on a VCR and saw the rest of my show. Has any fix ever come of this? In my cases, it happens randomly, whether viewing OTA or SAT. There is no rhyme or reason for when it occurs. Very annoying.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cyberized said:


> My 811 has scared the foo foo out of me - especially the first time this happened - with NO warning I will lose the Sound Track that should be playing and it is replaced with a LOUD mini-high pitched jack hammer sound. In the past month it has now happened 4-5 times. I switch to another channel and then switch back and it is gone. Today it was preceded by picture break up [pixellization].
> 
> Michael


What your describing sounds very similar to a past issue, DD5.1 SPDIF incompatibility issue.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> What your describing sounds very similar to a past issue, DD5.1 SPDIF incompatibility issue.


But, mine doesn't sound so much like a jack hammer as the volume goes way up, and the voices go into sloooooow motion and very deep. Every time it happens it scares the bejeezes out of me. How can this be a DD5.1 issue? The audio connection I am using is an RCA connection, not a dolby digital one.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jack Hammer a SPDIF bug, I'll have to look into your slo mo audio issue.

If you could, get a recording of it next time it happens. This would help a lot.


----------

